# 1st sign of spring



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I was away the past week.. got home today and to my suprise.. my 1st batch of tulips are popping through the ground.. 


This seems to me to be a little early, i checked, last year they came up on April 8th.. but who cares.. Im guessing if the tulips are out.. the crockcuses are popping out too.. they usually come out forst..


I know, you southeners have been mowing/boating/planting/blooming for weeks but here in the northern part of the country, i for one really welcome spring when it finally gets here...


anybody else have signs of spring?? 






:flowersmi


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah....the snow pack is down to 15".


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My wild dafodills are all in full blume and the tulips are about 4 inches out of the ground. Spring has sprung!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Our brad-ford pears are in full bloom.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Our brad-ford pears are in full bloom.
> Jody *


Mines still dormant, but our bluegrass has some fine green sprouts and the bulbs are up about 1/2" inch. We had 72F last Friday and low 20'sF this morning. 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I was away the past week.. got home today and to my suprise.. my 1st batch of tulips are popping through the ground..
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing realy here. Some warmer temps, and I "thought" I saw a little green tint to a tiny part of the back lawn. Nothing else realy. Mostly just in mud season now, lots to do, so I am taking advantage of the warmer days.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

The first sign of spring in my parts is seeing a robin. That was last month,,,, I saw some bulbs coming up last weekend but it is too cold this moring to think about it 19F brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------

